# PD / pédé / pédéraste



## prosemas

"PD", ¿es como "gay" o más bien "maricón"?


----------



## Marie3933

En français, le mot _pédé_ (abréviation de _pédéraste_) est familier et plutôt péjoratif (neutre : _homosexuel_), mais il y a bien pire.
À noter que « PD » (pour _pédé_) n'est pas un sigle mais une espèce d'écriture phonétique.


----------



## janpol

Le mot "pédéraste" désigne un homme qui est attiré sexuellement par de jeunes garçons. Ce mot très utilisé autrefois (cf l'œuvre de Sartre) ne l'est plus guère.


----------



## newg

Marie3933 said:


> En français, le mot _pédé_ (abréviation de _pédéraste_) est familier et plutôt péjoratif (neutre : _homosexuel_), mais il y a bien pire.
> À noter que « PD » (pour _pédé_) n'est pas un sigle mais une espèce d'écriture phonétique.



Plutôt péjoratif ? C'est carrément une insulte !


----------



## penelope8

janpol said:


> Le mot* "pédéraste" *désigne un homme qui est attiré sexuellement par de jeunes garçons. Ce mot très utilisé autrefois (cf l'œuvre de Sartre) ne l'est plus guère.



c'est une confusion très habituelle, mais...
l'homme qui est attiré sexuellement par de jeunes garçons est un *pédophile*
tant que avec le mot *pédéraste* on exprime carrément l'idée de passage à l'acte, donc
l'homme qui couche avec de jeunes garçons...

malheureusement, les media utilisent l'un ou l'autre indistinctement... de là la confusion et la banalisation des deux termes à niveau populaire... mais c'est très insultant et très grave de le faire car tout le monde est en mesure de comprendre la différence entre être _un homme attiré par d'autres hommes_, être _un homme attiré par des enfants_ et encore être _un homme qui couche avec des enfants..._

pour ce qui est de la traduction,  _pédé_  correspondrait à _maricón _dans le sens où il n'y a pas de mot plus péjoratif ou insultant en espagnol (Espagne) pour mépriser l'homosexualité masculine (du moins, je n'en connais pas, moi...)... par contre, avec le mot _pédé_ en français, on a un dégrée de plus car le mot prend une connotation toute à fait différente de ce qui est de l'homosexualité ...


----------



## janpol

l'homme qui est attiré sexuellement par de jeunes garçons est un *pédophile* (Pénélope)   Le pédophile est attiré par les enfants (cf le dico Hachette). Donc certains pédophiles sont attirés par les jeunes garçons, d'autres par les fillettes. Ce mot n'est donc pas un synonyme parfait de pédéraste.


----------



## penelope8

janpol said:


> l'homme qui est attiré sexuellement par de jeunes garçons est un *pédophile* (Pénélope)   Le pédophile est attiré par les enfants (cf le dico Hachette). Donc certains pédophiles sont attirés par les jeunes garçons, d'autres par les fillettes. Ce mot n'est donc pas un synonyme parfait de pédéraste.



mais... c'est précisément cela que j'ai voulu exprimer avec mon post, janpol... qu'*il ne faut pas confondre l'attirance (pédophilie) avec le passage à l'acte* *(pédérastie)*... ces deux mots *ne sont pas des synonymes*, car expriment des idées différents, mais dans le langage courant, au quotidien sont souvent confondus voire utilisés indistinctement, chose que ne faudrait pas faire... et cette utilisation des deux mots comme synonymes même s'ils ne le sont pas vient précisément du fait qu'on a complétement banalisé le mot *pédé* pour parler d'un homme homosexuel...

et oui, sans différence entre filles ou garçons... je n'ai pas voulu faire plus long mon post et suis restée dans le domaine de l'homosexualité masculine et puis, pour tout dire, de plus j'ai fait un copier coller avec la phrase d'origine

_Le mot* "pédéraste" *désigne un homme qui est attiré sexuellement par de jeunes garçons _

puis j'ai substitué pédéraste par pédophile dans un geste d'économie d'efforts...


----------



## Marie3933

penelope8 said:


> pour ce qui est de la traduction,  _pédé_  correspondrait à _maricón _dans le sens où il n'y a pas de mot plus péjoratif ou insultant en espagnol (Espagne) pour mépriser l'homosexualité masculine (du moins, je n'en connais pas, moi...)... par contre, avec le mot _pédé_ en français, on a un dégrée de plus ?! car le mot prend une connotation toute à fait différente de ce qui est de l'homosexualité ...


1) Précisément, en français, il existe beaucoup de termes autrement dénigrants pour désigner un homosexuel.
2) Si _pédé_ est l'apocope de _pédéraste_ (je le signalais pour expliquer l'origine du mot, à ne pas confondre avec le sigle P.D. - le fil a été scindé), il a perdu une partie du sens du mot dont il dérive (relation avec des jeunes garçons) et dans la langue actuelle, n'a rien à voir avec _pédophile_.

Et pour répondre à newg, je suis d'accord que le mot _pédé_ peut être insultant, mais uniquement en adresse (comme tous les mots péjoratifs employés en adresse). Dans la conversation, si l'on parle d'un _pédé_, pour moi, c'est une façon familière pour dire un _homosexuel_. Par délicatesse, ce n'est pas le mot que l'on utilisera pour s'adresser directement à un homosexuel (puisque le mot est péjoratif), mais on l'emploie couramment dans la langue familière, sans intention d'insulter quiconque.


----------



## penelope8

... _pédé_ est l'apocope de _pédéraste_ ... n'a rien à voir avec _pédophile_.

C'est ce que j'ai voulu expliquer par mon premier post, et par le deuxième... 
car la définition qu'avait été donnée pour *pédéraste* _
(Le mot* "pédéraste" *désigne un homme qui est attiré sexuellement par de jeunes garçons)_ 
était celle qui correspondait à *PEDOPHILE* 

*pédo* (du grec, paidos) enfant
*philie* = attirance, sympathie, etc...

je crois qu'¡il n'y a plus besoin d'insister sur cela...


----------



## newg

Marie3933 said:


> Et pour répondre à newg, je suis d'accord que le mot _pédé_ peut être insultant, mais uniquement en adresse (comme tous les mots péjoratifs employés en adresse). Dans la conversation, si l'on parle d'un _pédé_, pour moi, c'est une façon familière pour dire un _homosexuel_. Par délicatesse, ce n'est pas le mot que l'on utilisera pour s'adresser directement à un homosexuel (puisque le mot est péjoratif), mais on l'emploie couramment dans la langue familière, sans intention d'insulter quiconque.



Donc si tu entends la phrase: 
- Tu sais mon pote, Marc, bah c'est un pédé. 

Trouves-tu ici, que le mot 'pédé' est synonyme de 'homo' ? Pour moi, c'est une insulte. De plus, en français parlé, se sont développées des collocations pour 'pédé' qui ne sont pas possibles avec 'homo'. 

- C'est un gros pédé.
- Il est pédé comme un phoque. 

Dans la langue familière, l'emploi d"'homo' est beaucoup plus courante que celle de 'pédé'. Les seules personnes qui emploient le mot 'pédé' plus facilement et plus fréquemment sont les homos eux-mêmes.


----------



## janpol

J'ai entendu (très rarement) le mot "kiki" employé par des homosexuels pour désigner des homosexuels.


----------



## penelope8

Marie3933 said:


> ... en français, il existe beaucoup de termes autrement dénigrants pour désigner un homosexuel ._.. pédé_ est l'apocope de _pédéraste_ ... il a perdu une partie du sens du mot dont il dérive (relation avec des jeunes garçons) et dans la langue actuelle, n'a rien à voir avec _pédophile_.


_
du fait qu'on a complétement banalisé le mot *pédé* pour parler d'un homme homosexuel..._

à force de le banaliser, on finit par croire qu'il a perdu une partie du sens du mot dont il dérive, mais ce n'est pas le cas, pédérastie, continue à vouloir dire... pédérastie
et un adulte qui couche avec un enfant est un *pédéraste*
un homme qui couche avec un homme, est un *homosexuel*
et quand quelqu’un est accusé d'avoir abusé sexuellement d'un mineur, est accusé de *pédérastie*

ce qui change le long de l'histoire c'est les mœurs, la moral, le status et la considération autour de la pratique de coucher avec des enfants, des mineurs, etc et avec ceci, les lois


----------



## penelope8

Marie3933 said:


> 1)
> Dans la conversation, si l'on parle d'un _pédé_, pour moi, c'est une façon familière pour dire un _homosexuel_... mais on l'emploie couramment dans la langue familière, sans intention d'insulter quiconque.



Voilà l'exemple de la banalisation... 
cette façon familière est simplement insultante mais on ne se rend même plus compte de combien cela fait mal...
les mots existent bel et bien pour exprimer des idées, et pour une personne qui est attiré et / ou qui a des rapports sexuels avec quelqu'un de son même sexe, le mot est homosexuel 

si pour toi comme pour la plupart des français c'est tout simplement une façon familière, c'est parce qu'ON BANALISE L'INSULT à force de l'utiliser, mais c'est insultant et dénigrant

_"Par délicatesse, ce n'est pas le mot que l'on utilisera pour s'adresser  directement à un homosexuel (puisque le mot est péjoratif)_"

si toi même, tu admets qu'en face à face tu ne traiterais pas un homosexuel de pédé, c'est précisément parce que tu le comprends très bien

Non, on ne doit pas traiter les homosexuels de pédérastes, et non pas par délicatesse, sinon par RESPECT!!
et non pas seulement en face à face, sur le dos, non plus...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

(Le fil n'a pas été scindé, j'ai juste amplié le titre à teneur des réponses )





newg said:


> Dans la langue familière, l'emploi d"'homo' est beaucoup plus courante que celle de 'pédé'. Les seules personnes qui emploient le mot 'pédé' plus facilement et plus fréquemment sont les homos eux-mêmes.


Je ne sais pas quel âge vous avez. Il y a 30 ans, quand je vivais encore en France _homo_ n'était pas du tout employé, c'est au cours de ces 30 dernières années que _homo_ a supplanté _pédé _(et c'est très bien parce que plus neutre) après avoir passé par un période _gay_, quand les gay-prides commencèrent à être connues. Je pense même que l'apparition du SIDA n'a pas été étrangère à la normalisation du mot _homo_ car, puisqu'on en parlait, médecins et journalistes ne pouvaient décemment pas parler de _pédés_. (Analyse toute personnelle)
Je pense donc que l'utilisation d'un mot ou d'un l'autre dépend aussi de la tranche d'âge.

_Pédé_ était clairement péjoratif soit que l'on se dirige directement à quelqu'un soit que l'on parle d'un tiers mais à l'époque déjà quand on parlait de pédé on ne pensait pas aux pédérastes, les deux concepts étaient bien différenciés.

À l'heure actuelle, je ne sais pas dans quelles circonstances on emploie _pédé_. Je suppose que comme insulte directe à cet automobiliste qui vous fait une queue de poisson on lancera encore  un "Pédé !" comme en espagnol on lance un "¡Hijo de puta!" (Si je me trompe dites-le moi) et je suis d'accord avec Marie quand elle dit que parler d'un tiers et annoncer sa tendance sexuelle en indiquant qu'il est _pédé_ n'est pas insultant en soi (il ne l'était d'ailleurs pas pour les adolescents que nous étions dans les années 70, seulement pour nos parents ou pour des gens à la mentalité "arriérée").

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## penelope8

Cintia&Martine said:


> À l'heure actuelle, je ne sais pas dans quelles circonstances on emploie _pédé_... et je suis d'accord avec Marie quand elle dit que parler d'un tiers et annoncer sa tendance sexuelle en indiquant qu'il est _pédé_ n'est pas insultant en soi (il ne l'était d'ailleurs pas pour les adolescents que nous étions dans les années 70, seulement pour nos parents ou pour des gens à la mentalité "arriérée").



de nos jours, ce sont les gens de mentalité "arriérée" qui utilisent le mot pédé 
et les circonstances, comme vous le décrivez, sont pour insulter... 
- que ce soit avec l'intention d'insulter tout court sans faire attention au mot qu'on utilise comme dans votre exemple d¡automobilistes (banalisation) 
- comme pour l'enfant qui ne s'inscrive pas forcement dans le stéréotype et /ou le rol de genre (masculin) que la société sexiste attribue au sexe masculin dès la naissance; ainsi, par exemple on va traiter de pédé un garçon qui n'est pas bon au foot, ou qui n'a pas un gran succès, une grande performance dans un sport... on va assimiler le fait qu'il ne corresponde pas à le stéréotype ou au rol de genre au fait qu'il soit homosexuel, qu'il le soit ou pas, et on va le traiter de pédé (pédale, taffiole...)

(cela existe aussi côté feminin, ou on traitera de gouine ou de camionneuse - ou autre- une femme qui n'adopte pas les stéréotypes et rôles de genre féminin... qu'elle soit lesbienne ou pas)


----------



## penelope8

janpol said:


> J'ai entendu (très rarement) le mot "kiki" employé par des homosexuels pour désigner des homosexuels.



et cela viendrai d'où? avez-vous une idée??


----------



## newg

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas quel âge vous avez. Il y a 30 ans, quand je vivais encore en France _homo_ n'était pas du tout employé, c'est au cours de ces 30 dernières années que _homo_ a supplanté _pédé _(et c'est très bien parce que plus neutre) après avoir passé par un période _gay_, quand les gay-prides commencèrent à être connues. Je pense même que l'apparition du SIDA n'a pas été étrangère à la normalisation du mot _homo_ car, puisqu'on en parlait, médecins et journalistes ne pouvaient décemment pas parler de _pédés_. (Analyse toute personnelle)
> Je pense donc que l'utilisation d'un mot ou d'un l'autre dépend aussi de la tranche d'âge.



J'ai 22 ans et je peux affirmer quand les jeunes de ma génération emploient beaucoup fréquemment (et beaucoup plus librement) le mot _homo. _En particulier depuis la polémique concernant le mariage pour tous en France, j'ai vraiment le sentiment que si on emploie le mot _pédé_, on se fera traiter d'homophobe. 



Cintia&Martine said:


> _Pédé_ était clairement péjoratif soit que l'on se dirige directement à quelqu'un soit que l'on parle d'un tiers mais à l'époque déjà quand on parlait de pédé on ne pensait pas aux pédérastes, les deux concepts étaient bien différenciés.



Là, je suis d'accord, et c'est toujours le cas aujourd'hui. _Pédé_ est péjoratif mais on ne pense pas aux _pédérastes_ mais bien aux _homosexuels_. 



Cintia&Martine said:


> À l'heure actuelle, je ne sais pas dans quelles circonstances on emploie _pédé_. Je suppose que comme insulte directe à cet automobiliste qui vous fait une queue de poisson on lancera encore  un "Pédé !" comme en espagnol on lance un "¡Hijo de puta!" (Si je me trompe dites-le moi) et je suis d'accord avec Marie quand elle dit que parler d'un tiers et annoncer sa tendance sexuelle en indiquant qu'il est _pédé_ n'est pas insultant en soi (il ne l'était d'ailleurs pas pour les adolescents que nous étions dans les années 70, seulement pour nos parents ou pour des gens à la mentalité "arriérée").



C'est vrai que l'emploi du mot 'pédé' s'est banalisé et qu'on l'emploie parfois pour désigner un connard ou un idiot. Vous choisissez un exemple pertinent.

J'ai remarqué quelque chose aussi d'intéressant. Les hétéros entre eux (de ma génération) auront d'ailleurs tendance à utiliser le mot pédé plus facilement et ce mot sera souvent synonyme de _con, connard, idiot, imbécile_. Par contre, en s'adressant ou en faisant référence à un homosexuel, cette utilisation sera perçue comme une insulte. Comme je l'ai dit, le mot pédé a retrouvé son caractère insultant et devrait être évité. Aussi, pensez à une conversation où vous rencontrez quelqu'un pour la première fois et que vous apprenez que cette personne est homosexuelle. Je pense que si vous disiez « Ah, t'es pédé ? », la personne se sentirait insultée, alors qu'avec le mot _homo_, on perd le côté péjoratif et négatif. 

J'ai souvent été témoin de scènes où mes amis faisaient référence à une personne (présente ou non) et utilisaient le mot _pédé_. Dans 80% des cas, mes amis y ajoutaient un « pardon, homo ».


----------



## janpol

Si "pédéraste" a donné "pédé", il a aussi donné "pédale" qui a pratiquement disparu.  "Tante" et "tantouse" sont à peine plus utilisés, par contre,"gay" me semble très employé aujourd'hui.


----------



## Marie3933

newg said:


> C'est vrai que l'emploi du mot 'pédé' s'est banalisé...
> ...pensez à une conversation où vous rencontrez quelqu'un pour la première fois et que vous apprenez que cette personne est homosexuelle. Je pense que si vous disiez « Ah, t'es pédé ? », la personne se sentirait insultée, alors qu'avec le mot _homo_, on perd le côté péjoratif et négatif.


Newg, tu ne fais que confirmer ce que j'ai dit. Le mot est ressenti comme péjoratif (et l'est), donc, on évite de l'employer face à une personne concernée. Mais quant à dire que c'est une insulte, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
Pour ma génération (qui est celle de Martine), le mot n'est pas insultant en soi; familier et une once plus dépréciatif que "homo".
Et j'ai bien précisé que je ne parle pas du mot employé en adresse, et encore moins, accompagné d'adjectifs méprisants ou à valeur de superlatif ("gros pédé", "pédé comme un phoque", etc.).

Total: il est clair qu'il existe un clivage dans l'emploi du mot et les valeurs attachées, en fonction des générations.

P.S.
Martine, le post #1 faisait partie d'un fil sur les sigles (post data/post scriptum -> P.D. -> qqn a dérivé sur _pédé_).
Pénélope, tu confonds _pédé_ et _pédéraste_. Relis le fil depuis le début.


----------



## penelope8

Marie3933 said:


> Pénélope, tu confonds _pédé_ et _pédéraste_. Relis le fil depuis le début.



Non, Marie, je ne confonds pas ... _"En français, le mot pédé (abréviation de pédéraste)_..." 
Donc, ce n'est plus toi qui a écrit ceci???

Non, Marie, je ne confonds pas ... j'ai une formation (et un parcours) aux droits humains. J'ai beaucoup travaillé au sujet des stéréotypes, préjugés et toute sorte de discrimination, dont particulièrement, homophobie et sexisme, et je partage ici le point de vu des professionnels (de la psychologie, l'éducation, la sociologie...), des acteurs et militants des associations LGTB, ONG, chercheurs universitaires, etc... exprimés et argumentés dans des ouvrages, des congres et colloques auxquels j'ai eu la chance de participer

P.S. J'ai bien lu le fil depuis le début et j'ai répondu commentaire par commentaire, si tu ne l'avais pas remarqué...


----------



## Marie3933

Relis correctement. 





Marie3933 said:


> Si _pédé_ est l'apocope de _pédéraste_  (je le signalais pour expliquer l'origine du mot [...]), il a perdu une partie du sens  du mot dont il dérive (relation avec des jeunes garçons) et dans la langue actuelle, n'a rien à voir avec _pédophile_.





Cintia&Martine said:


> ...mais à l'époque déjà quand on  parlait de pédé on ne pensait pas aux pédérastes, les deux concepts  étaient bien différenciés.





newg said:


> Là, je suis d'accord, et c'est toujours le cas aujourd'hui. _Pédé_ est péjoratif mais on ne pense pas aux _pédérastes_ mais bien aux _homosexuels_.


Je réitère qu'un _pédé_, dans la langue actuelle, n'est pas synonyme de _pédéraste_ au sens 1, c.-à-d. _pédophile_. Or tu fais un amalgame. Si tu ne nous crois pas, consulte le dictionnaire. 

P.S. Newg, je tiendrai compte de tes commentaires la prochaine fois que je parle avec des "jeunes". 
Je veux encore ajouter que ma grand-mère, qui aurait aujourd'hui 101 ans, disait toujours _"homo"_ quand les "jeunes" d'alors disaient _"pédé"_ !


----------



## penelope8

Marie3933 said:


> Relis correctement. Je réitère qu'un _pédé_, dans la langue actuelle, n'est pas synonyme de _pédéraste_ au sens 1, c.-à-d. _pédophile_. Or tu fais un amalgamme. *Si tu ne nous crois pas*, consulte le dictionnaire.



Je ne fais pas d'amalgame et ce n'est pas une question de vous croire ou pas... 
j'ai beaucoup travaillé sur ce sujet en tant que formatrice des travailleurs sociaux dans des sujets de sensibilisation et prévention des discriminations, j'ai assité à des colloques internationaux autour de la question homophobie, sexisme, et construction d'identité de genre... 
je n'ai pas besoin de vous croire vous pour valider mes connaissances et je repète, ce n'est pas une question de VOUS croire ou pas

Ce n'est pas parce que vous ne faites pas ou plus le lien que l'origine du mot n'existe plus

J'ai bien compris que quand vous utilisez ce mot-là vous pensez aux homosexuels et non aux pédérastes... et c'est cela le danger de la banalisation des mots... et puis l'amalgame aussi (voir un de mes premiers posts pour savoir que je ne confond pas les termes et qu'il faut différencier et ne pas faire d'amalgame entre les concepts)
quand pour designer un homosexuel vous utilisez le mot pédé, c'est vous qui faites l'amalgame, et ce n'est pas parce que vous ne faites pas le lien avec les pédérastes, que le mot pédé n'est plus l'apocope de pédéraste, donc, non, ce n'est pas légitime traiter de pédé un homme homosexuel et c'est vous qui faites l'amalgame...
ce n'est pas parce que vous ne pensez pas aux pédérastes que le ressenti d'un homme homosexuel que se voit traiter de pédé est le même...
Ce ça, la banalisation des mots... vous vous ne pensez pas insulter ou offenser qui que ce soit (un homosexuel, le collectif homosexuel, n¡importe quel être humain qu'il soit homosexuel, hétérosexuel, bi-sexuel, transsexuel, transgenre...) en le traitant de pédé parce que vous ne faites plus le lien... mais le mot fait mal dans la communauté
vous pensez que cette utilisation du mot pédé pour designer un homosexuel est neutre et sans conséquence dans la société, mais cela est loin d'être le cas, et le mot pédé est très mal vécu surtout chez les adolescents (où le taux de suicide est nettement supérieur au taux de suicide chez les adolescents hétérosexuels par rapport aux mêmes tranches d'age)
A vous de lire au sujet du sexisme et l'homophobie...
A vous de lire au sujet des discriminations...
et puis, à chacun ses croyances...
Moi je m'arrête là... car ma seule intention tout au début du post c'était d'aider qq à comprendre que pédé en français pourrait être équivalent de maricón en espagnol et non gay ou autre mot neutre car péjoratif et insultant (comme en espagnol quand les gens traitent de maricón qq...) à partir de là, chaque langue a aussi ses particularités et le mot pédé en français, vient d'où il vient...
je vous laisse vous avec vos croyances, mais laissez-moi avec mes connaissances


----------

